# I received my invitation but my ACS assessment expired



## mairale75 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi guys!

I am a Systems Analyst and I was invited to apply for a 189 visa on May 26. 

I am concerned as my skills assessment expired (The ACS letter is valid for 2 years only). Actually it expired the same day I did my EOI. 

I renewed my skills assessment, but the ACS deducted 2 years of experience so now I can claim 3 years only (I had 5 years experience according to the first skill assessment).

Even if I claim 3 years of experience, I have 60 points. However, I do not know whether Immigration reject my application due to the fact that my skill assessment expired and the new one has a different result.

What do you recommend? I am planning to apply at the end of this month

a summary of my points according to my EOI are the following

Points
Age	30
IELTS 10
5 years experience 10 
Degree 15
Total 65.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Mairale,

How did you managed the situation ?.


----------



## mairale75 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Fanish, yes I did. I got my PR as of November 2014. I had to wait for my EOI to expire. An immigration agent recommended to do so otherwise my application could have been refused as the documentation had changed. When the first EOI expired, I created a new one, after a few days I got the invitation. Good luck!


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

mairale75 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am a Systems Analyst and I was invited to apply for a 189 visa on May 26.
> 
> ...


It's better to withdraw the previous EOI and lodge a new one with the current ACS skill accessment


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dears,

If you can please guide, I have submitted by EOI on 25th Jul 2015. My EOI is getting expired on January 2016. 

With 60 points i do not think i will get invitation till January.

I do not understand why one need to withdraw EOI / let expire the EOI to put new assessment.

Just to let you know my employment has not changed since the 1st ACS assessment.


----------

